# Speed control



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a table mounted plunge router. Would a speed controller be a worthwhile addition? If so, why?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

woody1401 said:


> I have a table mounted plunge router. Would a speed controller be a worthwhile addition? If so, why?


simplicity and as long as it already doesn't have built in speed controller.
that you would have to by pass...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it can't have soft start either if I remember right. I've never used one. I just leave my routers accessible under the table instead and I also don't screw the insert plate down so that I can lift it out to change bits and make adjustments.

If you do add a speed control make sure the amp rating is equal to or greater than your router amps.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

As long as your router does not have a built in speed control and soft start you can use one. A good inexpensive speed control is the HF for about 15 or 20 bucks. I have one for my single speed Craftsman router in a table and like it.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

woody1401 said:


> I have a table mounted plunge router. Would a speed controller be a worthwhile addition? If so, why?


Seeing that you live in the USA then there are aftermarket speed controllers that are a cheap as chips, its always a good idea to slow down large cutters, big cutters are going far faster at the outside edges than normal cutters spin, far far faster so slow them down, we are 240volts here in Australia so speed controllers from the USA wont work, I paid ten times what you wold pay, I did it as being able to slow down larger diameter cutters is a good idea. N


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you all. I'm just getting started in the woodworking hobby. Done a bit of carpentry before, so just having fun.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Most of us are just having fun at it too. When you try to make a living at it it often stops being fun and most of us don't want to risk that.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Woody if your router doesn't have a speed control I'd add one . I've heard someone here mention that there was an actual fatality when a large diameter router bit exploded . I suspect it was because it was being used past its rpm rating :fie:

I wasn't aware external speed controllers were available with soft start . After using a plunge router with soft start I'd highly recommend getting that option to


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Why will a router with a built in speed control not work with an external speed control?
I have a PC 7518 that has 5 speeds in one table and a Bosch 1617evs in another table. 

If they were both set to max speed on the router and then operated by an external speed control it would be more convenient than having to reach under the table.

I recently started considering the external speed controls for convenience...but if there is some reason they will not work I would like to find out before deciding to buy them.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> Why will a router with a built in speed control not work with an external speed control?
> I have a PC 7518 that has 5 speeds in one table and a Bosch 1617evs in another table.
> 
> If they were both set to max speed on the router and then operated by an external speed control it would be more convenient than having to reach under the table.
> ...


Greg this is a good question because I'd like to run outboard speed controls to but my PC7518 has them built in . I thought the same thing , just leave the routers control at max ?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> Why will a router with a built in speed control not work with an external speed control?
> I have a PC 7518 that has 5 speeds in one table and a Bosch 1617evs in another table.
> 
> If they were both set to max speed on the router and then operated by an external speed control it would be more convenient than having to reach under the table.
> ...


I have the same set up as you have and both routers run fine. I set them on max speed on the router and use the speed control to turn off -on and anywhere in between. On the bosch with the soft start, it won't start with a really low setting but turn up the knob and it runs fine. I got mine from infinity on sale for $29.00 each.


Herb


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have the same set up as you have and both routers run fine. I set them on max speed on the router and use the speed control to turn off -on and anywhere in between. On the bosch with the soft start, it won't start with a really low setting but turn up the knob and it runs fine. I got mine from infinity on sale for $29.00 each.
> 
> 
> Herb


Thanks Herb...That confirms my decision to go ahead and get them for my tables.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> Thanks Herb...That confirms my decision to go ahead and get them for my tables.


Look for the 15a. ones,Greg, the ones I am using were marked 15a. on the box and 12a. on the unit I discovered after I had them hooked up. They seem to operate fine tho.

Herb


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Look for the 15a. ones,Greg, the ones I am using were marked 15a. on the box and 12a. on the unit I discovered after I had them hooked up. They seem to operate fine tho.
> 
> Herb


The 15 amp or 20 amp if available would be the best bet...My biggest router is a 7518 that is rated at 15 amps and I doubt that even running it with a full load cut such as panel cutters would cause problems with a 15 amp speed control.


----------



## xriderbc (Sep 12, 2012)

I think I remember reading somewhere that the speed control in the router could be damaged by using a 2nd controller with it?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

xriderbc said:


> I think I remember reading somewhere that the speed control in the router could be damaged by using a 2nd controller with it?


I had not heard that before. I have done it for several years and had no problems. 

Stick, have you ever heard of this? If this is the case the only powertool that a speed controller could be used on would be a fixed speed tool?

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I had not heard that before. I have done it for several years and had no problems.
> 
> Stick, have you ever heard of this? If this is the case the only powertool that a speed controller could be used on would be a fixed speed tool?
> 
> Herb


always heard as fixed speed only for external controllers...
never played w/ any of those set ups so don't know 1st hand...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This has come up many times over the years and that was always the stipulation (fixed). I'm like Stick, never needed it.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

The issue is... these speed controls do not vary the voltage applied to the motor per se. They control the duty cycle, ie the portion of a cycle(think time... a cycle is 1/60th of a second in the US) that is applied to the motor. This controls the RMS voltage but not always the peak voltage. 

As long as the router speed control is left at max, it is most likely safe. If both controls are set at say 50 -60 percent(Just examples) it is tougher to guess what will happen. However the triacs act as switches, turning on and off(low power consumption in the triac either way). So my best guess is it shouldn't cause an issue. You can of course get the applied power so low the motor won't start.

All that said, not sure I'd risk the internal controller in a good router! May have to try it with a cheap one and run some tests. Having thought about this on the several times it has come up, I am inclined to say there isn't as big an issue as some make it out to be. Unless of course it is *your* router with a blown control module.

As stated above the triac is either on or off. When it is on the voltage across it is near zero, When it is off the current(amperage) is zero. Since power consumed is voltage times amps, and one or the other is always zero... anything times zero is zero... no(in a perfect world, low actual) power consumption. Why would they over heat? This does neglect the few microseconds switching time, however, also the IR losses though they shouldn't change.

As long as you are prepared to risk your internal controller, go for it. In all likelyhood hood it will work. Do set the router control at max, though, is my recommendation.

Just my opinion, but it is backed by 40 years experience as an electronic technician.

PS: don't expect constant speed to work normal in a router with that feature, though. Don't use the combined controllers to run the router at a slower than designed speed.. remember the cooling fan slows down when the motor slows down!!!


----------



## knuxiey001 (Jan 15, 2015)

is that the calculation on the speed of the router?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> The issue is... these speed controls do not vary the voltage applied to the motor per se. They control the duty cycle, ie the portion of a cycle(think time... a cycle is 1/60th of a second in the US) that is applied to the motor. This controls the RMS voltage but not always the peak voltage.
> 
> As long as the router speed control is left at max, it is most likely safe. If both controls are set at say 50 -60 percent(Just examples) it is tougher to guess what will happen. However the triacs act as switches, turning on and off(low power consumption in the triac either way). So my best guess is it shouldn't cause an issue. You can of course get the applied power so low the motor won't start.
> 
> ...


Thanks Duane,
I feel better now. I do infact have the routers set on top fast speed. 

The main reason I use mine are that the 3 .5 hp PC I have is a 3 speed, hi,med, low, and set in a jessem lift in a router table. It is impossible to reach under the table and find the speed controls on the router. That, and they are buried behind the lift structure and can't be switched manually without a lot of effort. 

I like the way you can "dial" in the speed of any bit instantaneously before you start the cut. I can usually tell by the sound of the bit when it reaches its optimum speed.

Greg I see where MLCS has the 20amp speed controllers.

Herb


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

You are welcome, Herb. Your experience rather proves my point.


----------

